

The world turns upside down every 10 years, and you turn along with it. - swombat
http://vimeo.com/channels/ignitelondon2#10060159

======
incomethax
This gave me chills when I saw this. It's like something out of Ghost in the
Shell.

------
jamesbressi
The danger of flash mobs is alive in Philadelphia, PA - USA

2 flash mobs in 2-3 weeks. Felony charges brought up.

[http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/04/national/main62671...](http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/04/national/main6267141.shtml)

Just like the hysteria of flash mobs, I hope these incidents do not lead to
any hysteria calling for draconian measures here. It will also be interesting
to see if local law enforcement officially starts devoting man hours to
monitor social networking sites in their respective locale.

------
swombat
I watched this at Ignite London 2. My presentation was two slots earlier
(about Exobrain Power), but I thought this presentation really was worth
sharing.

A really well made, insightful and relevant point.

------
ryandvm
Fascinating, simply by the virtue of being utterly plausible.

I've thought for a while now that the "me too" center of the human brain is,
by far, one of the creepier parts.

------
Musashi
This is very well put together. I think the best part is that he doesn't
overplay or browbeat the point. The World changes, but it certainly takes a
while for us to catch up with it...

